# Adding Light Switch - Outlet - Light > Correct wiring ?



## westbank (May 4, 2010)

Hi,

I want to add, in the following order, a light switch, outlet (always on) and a light that will be controlled by the new light switch.

The source will come from another light switch which is in the same box as the new switch I will install.

I just wanted to confirm that the wiring diagram below is correct for what I want to do.










I'm not 100% sure the outlet in the diagram is powered (on) all the time.

Thank you


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

no...the receptacle is controlled by the switch in your diagram


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

In the below diagram The source power enters the configuration at the switch location, the receptacle is always hot and the lite is controlled by the switch. . I did not show ground wires for ease of drawing


----------



## westbank (May 4, 2010)

Thank you *hammerlane* ! Much appreciated. This will save me a lot of time.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Here is another way using two 12-2 cables instead of one 12-3


----------

